# DIY Polycarbonate lid for ADA/rimless tanks



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

finished this a few mins ago, thought it may be good to post:tell me if the vid doesnt work, i'll post the link instead:



yea, you can hear someone in the background at the end


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

vid works fine. that's a nice lid... what other details can you give about the fabrication process? 

the only issue i have with your project is the material used. i'm worried that after a period of time, the polycarbonate will start to sag from the humidity and lights.

otherwise it looks awesome on your tank.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

im not too worried about it sagging, its quite thick, it'll last this setup's life probably. well, it was basically a spare piece of aplastic from TAP plastics here in CA, and i just got it cut to an 11.25" x11.25" square and just drilled feeding holes and the other cut were made with my trusty sabertooth handsaw


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 22, 2009)

so i finally found this thread!

can you tell me where you bought those things that holds the lid?
what are they called, thanks!


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

ADA tanks come with metal tabs.


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

What are the metal tabs used for originally?

(Never had/seen an actual ADA.)


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

For an optional top if you want to put one on.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

did you make sure you got a UV stable poly carb? it make "milk out " on you other wise.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I just went to a glass shop and cut one and sand it of the edge... they did all these for me for a good price... and got rid of my poly one.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I love your lid. Sure wish the little hangers were available for other tanks. It's a great idea for jumpers.


----------

